# سؤال : عن أنواع الأنابيب المستخدمة في شبكات إطفاء الحريق



## appess (29 أكتوبر 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته :
أسعد الله أوقاتكم جميعاً
أود أن أسأل عن أنواع الأنابيب المستخدمة في شبكات إطفاء الحريق (أقصد نوع المادة)
و هل يمكن استعمال أنبوب pex لهذا الغرض
ولكم جزيل الشكر و العرفان
و بارك الله فيكم و أدخلكم فسيح جنانه


----------



## aati badri (29 أكتوبر 2010)

1 - المواسير تحت الارض يمكن استعمال المعدنية (حديد/نحاس) ويمكن استعمال البلاستيكية
انا افضل البلاستيكية (رأي شخصي وليس لدي ما يدعمه علميا) وذلك لمقاومته أكثر لعوامل 
الصدى والتآكل والاكسدة


----------



## aati badri (29 أكتوبر 2010)

2-شبكات فوق الارض 
ممكن استخدام المعدنية والبلاستيكية
انا افضل المعدنية لمقاومتها أكثر للحرئق والنيران


----------



## appess (30 أكتوبر 2010)

شكرا جزيلا يا أخ العرب 
وبارك الله فيك


----------



## المهندس جبار حافظ (9 يناير 2011)

اود ان ابين ان هنالك نوعان من الانابيب 
1-فوق الارض يتم استخدامالانابيب الحديدية للاطفاء(كاربون استيل)
2-تحت الارض يتم استخدام انابيب بولي اثلين نوع عالي الكثافة
مع التقدير


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (9 يناير 2011)

السلام عليكم 
تستخدم الأنابيب المصنوعة من الصلب الأسود BLACK STEEL المطابقة للمواصفات الأمريكية ASTM 53A وتفضل المواسير الغير ملحومة SEAMLESS BLACK STEEL PIPES SCH. 40 نظرا للعمر الطويل وعدم وجود شكوي منها
فالمواسير الملحومة طوليا تكون منطقة اللحامWELDED SEAM و هي بطول الماسورة بداية بؤرة البارومة أي الصدأ المتمكن CORROSION من بدن الماسورة وبالتالي فان عمر الماسورة قصير ، هذه نقطة . النقطة الثانية ان مسار اللحام يكون في اجزاء منه غير ملحوم نتيجة للانقطاع الفجائي للطاقة الكهربية POWER FAILURE ، و تفضل المواسير غير الملحومة لتشكيل شبكات مكافحة الحريق المعلقة أو المكشوفة ، بينما تفضل أن تكون المواسير الرئيسية الناقلة للماء المدفونة في الأرض على عمق لا يقل عن متر و نصف أن تكون من البي في سي الفئة 80 ذات اللون الرمادي GRAY PVC PIPES SCH 80 or CLASS 5 أو من مادة البولي بروبلين العالي الكثافة من نفس الفئة 
و يتم وصل المواسير البي في سي أو البروبلين بقوائم تغذية من الصلب risers بواسطة فلنجات FLANGES
و نرجو المرور على موضوعاتي بخصوص شبكات الاطفاء و كذلك موضوعات الزملاء الأفاضل


----------



## م. رياض النجار (9 يناير 2011)

عندنا في المشروع لدينا تحت الأرض UPVC class 5 , ولفوق الأرض(داخل المباني) PLACK STEEL PIPES غير ملحوم seamless وتم اعتماد نوعين interpipe من أوكرانيا والأنابيب السعودية
وكما ذكر أستاذنا م صبري المواسير الحديد مطايقة لمواصفات ASTM A53


----------



## الدكة (9 يناير 2011)

كذلك احب ان أضيف إلى أنه يمكن إستخدام مواسير من النوع الصلب g.s


----------



## mohamed mech (9 يناير 2011)

مهندس صبري سعيد قال:


> فالمواسير الملحومة طوليا تكون منطقة اللحامwelded seam و هي بطول الماسورة بداية بؤرة البارومة أي الصدأ المتمكن corrosion من بدن الماسورة وبالتالي فان عمر الماسورة قصير


 
استاذ و خبير و رئيس قسم التبريد و التكييف


----------



## toktok66 (5 نوفمبر 2011)

مهندس صبري سعيد قال:


> السلام عليكم
> فالمواسير الملحومة طوليا تكون منطقة اللحامwelded seam و هي بطول الماسورة بداية بؤرة البارومة أي الصدأ المتمكن corrosion من بدن الماسورة وبالتالي فان عمر الماسورة قصير (((واذا كان الربط بين المواسير هو بطريقه اللحام في الموقع فأنا غير مقتنع بهذا الكلام واصلا كل المواد الحديديه قابله للصدأ اذا لم يتم عزلها بالبوتومين لو مدفونه او طلائها وجهين برايمر+3 اوجه دهان خارجي فلاعلاقه باللحام بأنه يضعف الماسوره -)) ، هذه نقطة . النقطة الثانية ان مسار اللحام يكون في اجزاء منه غير ملحوم نتيجة للانقطاع الفجائي للطاقة الكهربية power failure ، و تفضل المواسير غير الملحومة لتشكيل شبكات مكافحة الحريق المعلقة أو المكشوفة ((وما ذكرته هنا عن انقطاع اللحام قد ينطبق على انواع من انتاج شركات بئر السلم وليس شركات عالميه حاصله على شهادات من كبرى المعاهد الدوليه ولن تخاطر بسمعتها من اجل ماسوره - فلامانع من استخدام المواسير الملحومه طوليا في شبكات الحريق وراجع الاكواد ))


 
بسم الله

الاخ الفاضل صبري اختلف معك الى حد كبير جدا ((وهذا لايفسد للودقضيه))

ولكن يجب التشديد والتنبيه ان تكون المواسير grade B لمقاومتها لعوامل الشد والانضغاط خصوصا ((للمياه المثلجه)) او ان كانت تعمل في اجواء بارده


----------



## nofal (5 نوفمبر 2011)

جزاكم الله خيرا .


----------



## GO_ANAN (13 نوفمبر 2014)

Use only and only


for under ground use

ductile iron k9 

above seamless bs


----------



## abed fati (14 نوفمبر 2014)

شكرا لك وجزاك الله الجنة


----------



## ابومالك محمود عزت (16 نوفمبر 2014)

بارك الله فيك اخي الكريم


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (19 نوفمبر 2014)

toktok66 قال:


> بسم الله
> 
> الاخ الفاضل صبري اختلف معك الى حد كبير جدا ((وهذا لايفسد للودقضيه))
> 
> ولكن يجب التشديد والتنبيه ان تكون المواسير grade B لمقاومتها لعوامل الشد والانضغاط خصوصا ((للمياه المثلجه)) او ان كانت تعمل في اجواء بارده



استاذنا المهندس توكتوك 
انا اتحدث عن تجربة و الكود على راسي و لكنه ليس قرآنا ، و يلجأ المقاولون لاستخدام أقل المنتجات سعرا و أردأها بالطبع و المالك ح يجيبه منين بعد 5 او عشر سنين و المثل بيقول امشي سنة و لا تعدي قناة بمعني انه ليه ما استخدمش الأقضل طالما بادفع للمقاول سعره ، و انا لا اقلل من قدر المصنع الفلاني و لا العلاني و لكن التجربة المريرة مع شركة كبري هو الذي دفعني لاسداء النصيحة و يمكنك الاستدلال بمواسير نقل البترول الضخمة فهي تنقل بترول و ليس ماء أي مادة عازلة لجدار الماسورة من ان تلامس احد عناصر التآكل و لكن عندما تمسك بالماسورة الملحومة المدفونة غي تربة بها كل عوامل التآكل و تتحول بضغطة من يدك الي طينة و مسحوق مالذي ستنصح به ، و المثل بيقول : اللي لسعته الشوربة بيبرد الزبادي ،
و على كل انا احترم وجهة نظرك و لكني لا اعمل بها و باعتبر ان المقاول بيحاول يسخر مني عندما يقدم لي طلب اعتماد ماسوره ملحومة طوليا بينما هي موصفة سيمليس و يحلف بكل الأيمانات انه يقدم لي افضل مافي السوق و انها سيمليس و لما يفاجئ بأني استطيع ان أميز بينهما يتراجع و ما كانش قصده 
تمنياتي لكم بالتوفيق


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (19 نوفمبر 2014)

toktok66 قال:


> بسم الله
> 
> الاخ الفاضل صبري اختلف معك الى حد كبير جدا ((وهذا لايفسد للودقضيه))
> 
> ولكن يجب التشديد والتنبيه ان تكون المواسير grade B لمقاومتها لعوامل الشد والانضغاط خصوصا ((للمياه المثلجه)) او ان كانت تعمل في اجواء بارده



استاذنا المهندس توكتوك 
انا اتحدث عن تجربة و الكود على راسي و لكنه ليس قرآنا ، و يلجأ المقاولون لاستخدام أقل المنتجات سعرا و أردأها بالطبع و المالك ح يجيبه منين بعد 5 او عشر سنين و المثل بيقول امشي سنة و لا تعدي قناة بمعني انه ليه ما استخدمش الأقضل طالما بادفع للمقاول سعره ، و انا لا اقلل من قدر المصنع الفلاني و لا العلاني و لكن التجربة المريرة مع شركة كبري هو الذي دفعني لاسداء النصيحة و يمكنك الاستدلال بمواسير نقل البترول الضخمة فهي تنقل بترول و ليس ماء أي مادة عازلة لجدار الماسورة من ان تلامس احد عناصر التآكل و لكن عندما تمسك بالماسورة الملحومة المدفونة غي تربة بها كل عوامل التآكل و تتحول بضغطة من يدك الي طينة و مسحوق مالذي ستنصح به ، و المثل بيقول : اللي لسعته الشوربة بيبرد الزبادي ،
و على كل انا احترم وجهة نظرك و لكني لا اعمل بها و باعتبر ان المقاول بيحاول يسخر مني عندما يقدم لي طلب اعتماد ماسوره ملحومة طوليا بينما هي موصفة سيمليس و يحلف بكل الأيمانات انه يقدم لي افضل مافي السوق و انها سيمليس و مطابقة للمواصفات ،و لما يفاجئ بأني استطيع ان أميز بينهما يتراجع و ما كانش قصده 
تمنياتي لكم بالتوفيق


----------



## أكرم لبنان (19 نوفمبر 2014)

sometimes the spec calls for the inside network to use Carbon steel pipes seamless ASTM 106 or A333 depending upon the pressure but this is expensive and we try to convince the consultant to use carbon steel ERW sch 40 ASTM A 53A or B especially if the operating pressure is around 14 bar and below
for underground direct buried, we use HDPE pipes but you need experienced technician for the hot fusion welding of pipes
for underground but not direct buried, you can use ductile iron
there are many options but you as engineer, check this item in your BOQ and check the best option so that you don't exceed the project budget


----------



## محمود تتوت (4 أبريل 2015)

وفقكم الله


----------

